# losing battle



## Sullipepper (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi I hope its ok to join. I was diagnosed type 2 a few weeks ago put straight onto metformin but after a violent reaction was put on slow release which I seem to be ok with. I have high BP too so started on meds for that today. 2 years ago I was diagnosed with bipolar and put on mood stabilizers. When I started them I was a good healthy weigh normal BP... my HB1c was a perfect 5.6....jump ahead to day ...weight 14 stone 7, BP high and type 2 diabetes. I have tried every diet but my diabetic nurse says I am fighting a losing battle to lose weight while on these. Which doesn't exactly motivate me or help....has anyone else managed to lose weight while on medications. I am going to ask if I can come off them as they say I am in remission of the bipolar.


----------



## Ally beetle (Jul 21, 2021)

I am sorry you have been put off by silliness your mental health is very important without that you will be in a far worse state, yes some drugs do have a tendency to increase weight but with  good weight loss program you can shift the weight just might take a little wile


----------



## Inka (Jul 22, 2021)

@Sullipepper I’d be very wary of coming off them altogether. You could, however, ask for a change of meds and see if that helps your weight.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi @Sullipepper, sorry to hear of your struggles, I have a very close friend who was diagnosed BP a few years ago and like you he gained quite some weight caused by his meds, in the beginning he struggled with diets but he found low carb <100g a day helped him and the took up walking and does 5-8 miles 3 times a week and his weight slowly reduced despite the meds. 
best of luck on your new journey, I hope it improves for you


----------



## Sullipepper (Jul 22, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hi @Sullipepper, sorry to hear of your struggles, I have a very close friend who was diagnosed BP a few years ago and like you he gained quite some weight caused by his meds, in the beginning he struggled with diets but he found low carb <100g a day helped him and the took up walking and does 5-8 miles 3 times a week and his weight slowly reduced despite the meds.
> best of luck on your new journey, I hope it improves for you


Thankyou its good to hear some positive advice


----------



## Sullipepper (Jul 22, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hi @Sullipepper, sorry to hear of your struggles, I have a very close friend who was diagnosed BP a few years ago and like you he gained quite some weight caused by his meds, in the beginning he struggled with diets but he found low carb <100g a day helped him and the took up walking and does 5-8 miles 3 times a week and his weight slowly reduced despite the meds.
> best of luck on your new journey, I hope it improves for you


thankyou 


Inka said:


> @Sullipepper I’d be very wary of coming off them altogether. You could, however, ask for a change of meds and see if that helps your weight.


thankyou


----------



## Sullipepper (Jul 22, 2021)

Ally beetle said:


> I am sorry you have been put off by silliness your mental health is very important without that you will be in a far worse state, yes some drugs do have a tendency to increase weight but with  good weight loss program you can shift the weight just might take a little wile


thankyou


----------

